# Jon Jones now likes Chael since being on the Tuf set.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> “[Chael's] actually, he’s not too bad. I thought it was going to be all trash-talk, but he’s actually being pretty decent and pretty classy. So, I think it’s going to make for a great show.”
> 
> “I actually don’t hate Chael anymore. He’s actually turning out to be OK. I’m not sure if he’s setting me up to really hate him-but right now, he’s being a pretty decent human.”


I have alot of opinions on Jon Jones and none of them are nice. So its weird hearing him say "He(Chael) is actually being pretty decent" when in my head Jon Jones is the douchebag fake liar scumbag.

Anyway thats my opinion and no i dont want you to try and change my opinion because you wont change mine and i wont change yours.

:thumbsup:

(Sorry if this has been posted. I didnt see it.)


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Not surprised at all. Chael is a showman, he's been offered 3 title shots for it. Everyone says he's a good guy off camera, he seems energetic and eager to talk to people even after an intense workout. Jones problem mistook his persona as who he really was


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I have alot of opinions on Jon Jones and none of them are nice. So its weird hearing him say "He(Chael) is actually being pretty decent" when in my head Jon Jones is the douchebag fake liar scumbag.


You can easily say this about Sonnen as well. Really want to see that season.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

He doesn't have any reason to trash talk off camera.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> You can easily say this about Sonnen as well. Really want to see that season.


Yeah some of it you can.

I dont consider him to be Fake, a Douchbag, or a scumbag. He certainly is a liar but its very obvious lies that its basically funny. For instance when he denied saying the Lance comment while the guy played a audio clip of him actually saying it. And he said "That does not sound like me at all. I thought you were kidding tbh" that had me and my friends laughing for hours. 


The only thing he did that i think was Douchey/Scumbaggish was the comment he made about the Brazilian kids playing in the mud.

Well i take the douchebag comment back. Thinking about it Chael is certainly a douchebag but a funny douchebag.


Anyway it doesnt really matter. Chael and Jones are 2 very different people that behave very differently. Chael comes off as a good guy playing the bad guy role while Jones is a bad guy pretending to be a good guy. And he is doing a horrible job at it since just about everyone can see past it.

Lucky for me my personal feelings for the guy dont make his talent any less enjoyable to watch.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree with the other posters, I bet Chael is a really nice guy. There are plenty of interviews where people say that he is just a personality in front of the cameras, but otherwise is a great guy. 

The best example I can give is that after he beat Okami he let Okami train with him. How many guys actually do that?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah some of it you can.
> 
> I dont consider him to be Fake, a Douchbag, or a scumbag. He certainly is a liar but its very obvious lies that its basically funny. For instance when he denied saying the Lance comment while the guy played a audio clip of him actually saying it. And he said "That does not sound like me at all. I thought you were kidding tbh" that had me and my friends laughing for hours.
> 
> ...


This x10000000000000


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Chael is as much of a fake for "Playing the bad guy" Though - and honestly, this shit about Jones being a super horrible douchebag is just fan hate based on nothing.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> Chael is as much of a fake for "Playing the bad guy" Though - and honestly, this shit about Jones being a super horrible douchebag is just fan hate based on nothing.


the thing is

Chael does it for the fun of it and making $$$, he's obviously faking his persona
Jones does it because he wants to be liked and thinks he's genuinely fooling people with his act (and it works for some)

Chael is an adult, Jones is a kid
Chael probably perfectly knows who he is as a person, Jones still seems in the "post teen age" phase when he's still figuring out who he is.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones is just a hard case. He get's smack when he's trying to be a nice guy for being a fake person and get's smack for being an ass if he's not trying anything. People love to hate him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Jones is just a hard case. He get's smack when he's trying to be a nice guy for being a fake person and get's smack for being an ass if he's not trying anything. People love to hate him.


To speak in pro wrestling terms, Chael is Chris Jericho. Face or heel, everybody loves (to hate) him. Jones is John Cena. Face or heel, everybody hates him. Speaking generally.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> To speak in pro wrestling terms, Chael is Chris Jericho. Face or heel, everybody loves (to hate) him. Jones is John Cena. Face or heel, everybody hates him. Speaking generally.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know where people came up with the love to hate him nonsense. It's like they use that as an excuse about why no one likes him. When in reality I'd love ro like Jones. Hell there was a time me and many others liked him. And then he started getting more exposure and we saw him say or do stupid things over and over again. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah some of it you can.
> 
> *I dont consider him to be Fake, a Douchbag, or a scumbag. *He certainly is a liar but its very obvious lies that its basically funny. For instance when he denied saying the Lance comment while the guy played a audio clip of him actually saying it. And he said "That does not sound like me at all. I thought you were kidding tbh" that had me and my friends laughing for hours.
> 
> ...


So one of the two is guilty of both fraud and PED abuse. And the other is a fake douchebag scumbag. Gotcha.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In terms of scumbaggery....

drunk driving and endangering the lives of others > harmless money laundering and tweaking your testosterone level 

Easily. Chael Sonnen has never put anyone's life in jeopardy. Jon Jones has.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> In terms of scumbaggery....
> 
> drunk driving and endangering the lives of others > harmless money laundering and tweaking your testosterone level
> 
> Easily. Chael Sonnen has never put anyone's life in jeopardy. Jon Jones has.


Granted. But SideWays up there is still employing a double standard.

And no, money laundering isn't harmless.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's a victimless crime. Not unlike 'legitimate ****'.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's a victimless crime. Not unlike 'legitimate ****'.


Ah, I think I see where you're going with this.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> So one of the two is guilty of both fraud and PED abuse. And the other is a fake douchebag scumbag. Gotcha.


Those crimes are not a big deal to me. And that has nothing to do with my comments anyway. I consider Jones a fake douchebag for many different reasons and his crimes are the least of it.

There is no double standard here since Jones hasnt done the same things Chael has. If he DID the same things Chael has and then i liked Chael but didnt like Jones... THEN id be employing a double standard. 

And btw i did admit to Chael being a douchebag. Read more then 1 sentence will yah.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> In terms of scumbaggery....
> 
> drunk driving and endangering the lives of others > harmless money laundering and tweaking your testosterone level
> 
> Easily. Chael Sonnen has never put anyone's life in jeopardy. Jon Jones has.


id bet money chael sonnen has drove intoxicated before lol.

Generally speaking, in America, if you dont live in some big city where you can get a taxi by standing on the sidewalk and you do drink... You have probably drove drunk atleast once in your life time.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> id bet money chael sonnen has drove intoxicated before lol.
> 
> Generally speaking, in America, if you dont live in some big city where you can get a taxi by standing on the sidewalk and you do drink... You have probably drove drunk atleast once in your life time.


This is complete bs. I have lived in small towns and big cities and have known far more people who have never driven drunk than ones who have.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> I agree with the other posters, I bet Chael is a really nice guy. There are plenty of interviews where people say that he is just a personality in front of the cameras, but otherwise is a great guy.
> 
> The best example I can give is that after he beat Okami he let Okami train with him. How many guys actually do that?


Can't understand multiple standards ppl will have when trying to keep a fake reality up. 
Either you're nice or not. So after all discriminatory crap Sonnen spread from his mouth(even against kids), failed TRT test, money loundry and undeserved title shot that are shaking the Sport's credibility he is a "nice" guy because he let Okami train with him? And this, by your own words, is the best example you have...

I can go with his attitudes granting him a bunch of followers that will find it entertaining, but don't give me the "He is actually very nice for those who actually get to know him" crap. I am positive even Al Capone was considered a nice guy for some ppl closer to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think its been mentioned before that Sonnen is actually a pretty nice guy off camera, its only when the spotlight is on him is when he talks alot of crap.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I think its been mentioned before that Sonnen is actually a pretty nice guy off camera, its only when the spotlight is on him is when he talks alot of crap.


He is a stand up comedian. He will be nice depending of which side of the joke you are.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah some of it you can.
> 
> I dont consider him to be Fake, a Douchbag, or a scumbag. He certainly is a liar but its very obvious lies that its basically funny. For instance when he denied saying the Lance comment while the guy played a audio clip of him actually saying it. And he said "That does not sound like me at all. I thought you were kidding tbh" that had me and my friends laughing for hours.
> 
> ...





hadoq said:


> the thing is
> 
> Chael does it for the fun of it and making $$$, he's obviously faking his persona
> Jones does it because he wants to be liked and thinks he's genuinely fooling people with his act (and it works for some)
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> I don't know where people came up with the love to hate him nonsense. It's like they use that as an excuse about why no one likes him. When in reality I'd love ro like Jones. Hell there was a time me and many others liked him. And then he started getting more exposure and we saw him say or do stupid things over and over again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App





Canadian Psycho said:


> In terms of scumbaggery....
> 
> drunk driving and endangering the lives of others > harmless money laundering and tweaking your testosterone level
> 
> Easily. Chael Sonnen has never put anyone's life in jeopardy. Jon Jones has.





SideWays222 said:


> Those crimes are not a big deal to me. And that has nothing to do with my comments anyway. I consider Jones a fake douchebag for many different reasons and his crimes are the least of it.
> 
> There is no double standard here since Jones hasnt done the same things Chael has. If he DID the same things Chael has and then i liked Chael but didnt like Jones... THEN id be employing a double standard.
> 
> And btw i did admit to Chael being a douchebag. Read more then 1 sentence will yah.


All of this is completely deluded and fairly ******* retarded. Fail Sonnen is a liar, fake, douchebag, idiot... Persona or not, Fail has told several outright lies, but none of you idiots hate him for it. The simple fact that he has a public persona means he is fake, yet you don't hate him for it? He's clearly a douche, and despite what some idiot said, there's nothing funny about it, and one of you retards said that's part of the reason you're swinging on his nutsack? Yet, you consider Bones all of those, but you do hate him for it. To whichever moron was failing miserably to explain how that double standard isn't a double standard, *THAT IS A DOUBLE STANDARD!!!!!!!* Just shut the **** up already.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> He is a stand up comedian. He will be nice depending of which side of the joke you are.
> 
> He's not a stand up comedian, he's a joke.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't necessarily disagree with anything you said, duckyou, but can we dispense with the childish little nicknames you have for every fighter you despise? You seem to hate a lot of fighters and it's really, really irritating reading them being called middle school level bad nicknames. Even when I happen to hate the fighter too.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

duckyou666 said:


> All of this is completely deluded and fairly ******* retarded. Fail Sonnen is a liar, fake, douchebag, idiot... Persona or not, Fail has told several outright lies, but none of you idiots hate him for it. The simple fact that he has a public persona means he is fake, yet you don't hate him for it? He's clearly a douche, and despite what some idiot said, there's nothing funny about it, and one of you retards said that's part of the reason you're swinging on his nutsack? Yet, you consider Bones all of those, but you do hate him for it. To whichever moron was failing miserably to explain how that double standard isn't a double standard, *THAT IS A DOUBLE STANDARD!!!!!!!* Just shut the **** up already.
> 
> He's not a stand up comedian, he's a joke.


Lol...

Some people just dont get it. In EXAMPLE saying (without being asked i might add) "The UFC never has to worry about me doing something stupid like Driving Drunk and thats why they sponsored me" is not the same as "I saw Nog try to feed carrots to a bus".

Just cause they are both lies does not make it the same thing.

Or making comments like he is a god or something "I'm outraged. I'm outraged and you guys will see that." or "I will bless my fans by letting them buy my Tshirt" 

or 

"I would never fight Rashad he is like my brother--> Yeah id fight Rashad if Dana wanted the fight. I want to be a company guy --> Backs out of Main Event fight for nonsense reason and then lies about not knowing the Event would get cancelled if he didnt take the fight.

Or lets not forget about this little gem.

Jon Jones - *"I would get rid of the replica belts ... I hate it when people come up to me with a belt that looks exactly like mine and they ask me to sign it. I worked three times a day for three years to get this [light heavyweight championship] belt, and now this guy asking me for an autograph has one just like it. Are you serious? I mean it’s not as heavy, but it looks just the same. I never sign those belts."*

So he is mad because his FANs want him to sign FAKE PLASTIC belts??? He chooses not to sign them??? What a stand up nice guy Jones is to his fans!!!

The list goes on and on with this guy. This isnt even half of it. I didnt even mention the *"Go get some fans"* situation. The guy only checked on his opponent that he dropped like a sack of potatoes so he can gain fans. Lmao!

*There is no double standards here.* 

But some people will never understand. So il just leave it off there because if this does not make you understand then nothing said will.


And UNLIKE CHAEL Jon Jones isnt hyping a fight in most of those comments. 

The only ridiculous stuff Chael has said is when he was hyping the Anderson fight AND his hype brought millions of dollars in BOTH their pockets. If i was a fighter id hype fights too.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Can't understand multiple standards ppl will have when trying to keep a fake reality up.
> Either you're nice or not. So after all discriminatory crap Sonnen spread from his mouth(even against kids), failed TRT test, money loundry and undeserved title shot that are shaking the Sport's credibility he is a "nice" guy because he let Okami train with him? And this, by your own words, is the best example you have...
> 
> I can go with his attitudes granting him a bunch of followers that will find it entertaining, but don't give me the "He is actually very nice for those who actually get to know him" crap. I am positive even Al Capone was considered a nice guy for some ppl closer to him.
> ...


This x 1000. 

Oh yeah a TRT cheat, loan fraud, title shot jumping guy that says disgusting things about people's wives, countries, kids etc. is a "nice" guy because he is "energetic" after a workout, and lets a guy train with him after smashing him with the help of said cheating.

Chael is a douche. If he does all of this for money, it just makes him a greedy douche which makes it worse. Jones is just trying to keep things civil and nice as long as he can, because obviously the Chael nonsense would get on his nerves so he'd rather do without it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

not surprised to read this, as most Sonnen interviews (when he doesn't have a fight to promote) are pretty laid back and you can see he's a nice guy. Still wanna see the season, even just because it's one few TUF seasons recently where the coach selection actually makes sense.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

hadoq said:


> the thing is
> 
> Chael does it for the fun of it and making $$$, he's obviously faking his persona
> Jones does it because he wants to be liked and thinks he's genuinely fooling people with his act (and it works for some)
> ...


Chael does it for cold hard cash, Jones does it because he wants to be loved. Well, one is more pathetic, but both are fakers


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Chael does it for cold hard cash, Jones does it because he wants to be loved. Well, one is more pathetic, but both are fakers


True

But everyone knows what Chael is doing (Well not everyone). Part of his shtick is saying stuff that is obviously a lie or wrong and saying it with a straight face as it it were the truth. That has become basically his signature move. Some find it funny some dont but everyone knows he is just messing around. He knows that everyone knows the stuff he says is a lie and yet he says it. It usually has me lol


What Jones does is like partly disturbing. He isnt joking by any means. He lies just because he wants to have a good image. And its a really disgusting trait. Surprisingly when he dropped Machida on the face after he choked him out i was thinking "Well finally he is acting like himself" and then right after its back to the fake good image nonsense "Hey go check on him to gain fans".

Not to mention he used to snitch on people smoking pot during highschool. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I thought Jones told Rogan he wouldn't fight Chael because Chael was racist and Jones had to grow up taking a lot of crap off racists.

What changed?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> I thought Jones told Rogan he wouldn't fight Chael because Chael was racist and Jones had to grow up taking a lot of crap off racists.
> 
> What changed?


Money.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> . He knows that everyone knows the stuff he says is a lie and yet he says it.


MMA is becoming more and more a family entertainment. So no, not everybody is aware of Sonnen's real meanings for he is addressing kids as well. He just does not care and hey, it doesn't matter but we don't call this type a nice guy.


----------



## BrockVenom (Nov 3, 2012)

jones annoys me everytime he speaks


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Money.


It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Or lets not forget about this little gem.
> 
> Jon Jones - *"I would get rid of the replica belts ... I hate it when people come up to me with a belt that looks exactly like mine and they ask me to sign it. I worked three times a day for three years to get this [light heavyweight championship] belt, and now this guy asking me for an autograph has one just like it. Are you serious? I mean it’s not as heavy, but it looks just the same. I never sign those belts."*
> 
> So he is mad because his FANs want him to sign FAKE PLASTIC belts??? He chooses not to sign them??? What a stand up nice guy Jones is to his fans!!!


WAHAHAHAHA...
I can't believe I never heard this, man. This is impossible to classify. 

That will be the rotten potato vs rotten potato fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

People who ask fighters to sign shit are pathetic anyway. As are the people who ask them for a picture "Ohh look at me i stood next to a guy" Sure, i was like that was a kid...but some of these people are like 30 years old, fuk that.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Joabbuac said:


> People who ask fighters to sign shit are pathetic anyway. As are the people who ask them for a picture "Ohh look at me i stood next to a guy" Sure, i was like that was a kid...but some of these people are like 30 years old, fuk that.


I'm sure you're an outstanding human being, to be able to judge others like that.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

hadoq said:


> I'm sure you're an outstanding human being, to be able to judge others like that.


Yeah sounds like sour grapes to me. Probably not a whole lot of famous people visiting joabbuville, oregon population 400.

Don't see the problem with taking a pic with guys you respect, and spend hours chatting about with a bunch of strangers on the internet. 

If anything, a picture is pretty convenient, I wonder how pathetic we'd seem to some people wasting hours of our lives nitpicking over half the things these guys say. And that includes you Joabbuc, your 950 posts didn't come outta nowhere.

What I do find stupid though is how almost everyone that poses with fighters has to raise the obligatory "tough guy fist" for a pose. I mean wow mister you know how to make a fist and you're next to a fighter, you must knock out bears in your spare time.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sonnen is just like a heel in pro wrestling and he plays his character. Either Bones never got that memo, or he wanted to see things for himself. Plus Sonnen has months to change this opinion and will be in full hype mode a few weeks before the fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmm... People are probably going to call JBJ fake for saying he likes chael now...

*scrolls through thread*

I rest my case...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Hmm... People are probably going to call JBJ fake for saying he likes chael now...
> 
> *scrolls through thread*
> 
> I rest my case...


Actually i dont think anyone called him fake for liking chael now.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> MMA is becoming more and more a family entertainment. So no, not everybody is aware of Sonnen's real meanings for he is addressing kids as well. He just does not care and hey, it doesn't matter but we don't call this type a nice guy.


Yeah except those fans arnt on the internet looking up every tid bit of info we can on the guy. They dont hear all the interviews like we do. And even if they did... most of them are probably smart enough to realize he isnt serious.

I showed a few Chael interviews to my friends who are very small fans of the UFC and they ALL said the same thing "This guy is just messing with people right??"


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My viewership requires bad blood and petty remarks! Da FUK is this bromance going on between these two mofos?!


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Hmm... People are probably going to call JBJ fake for saying he likes chael now...
> 
> *scrolls through thread*
> 
> I rest my case...


Okay hear me out. Ever hear a girl say this shirt makes me look fat? *no the fat makes you look fat.*

I've been indifferent to jones for the lonest time. I still mostly am. I don't hate the guy. I honestly don't like pot heads.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah sounds like sour grapes to me. Probably not a whole lot of famous people visiting joabbuville, oregon population 400.
> 
> Don't see the problem with taking a pic with guys you respect, and spend hours chatting about with a bunch of strangers on the internet.
> 
> ...


:laugh: ok

They way you look at the dudes who do the fist is the way i look at them all. I have a photo of me standing next to Larry Holmes...did the fisting thing and all that, i was a dumb kid. I have a picture of me with Larry Holmes doing the whole fist pump thing from my youth, but fuk putting it on here.

You dont need to be an outstanding person to detect the pathetic...ness of others, im pathetic in another way....kind of wasting my life trying to do something while also not putting nearly enough effort to achive it - thats pathetic, as is devoting your life to other people doing shit...and getting a picture with them. 

Hating people with no ambition or drive kind of helps me not fall into the same thing.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: ok
> 
> They way you look at the dudes who do the fist is the way i look at them all. I have a photo of me standing next to Larry Holmes...did the fisting thing and all that, i was a dumb kid. I have a picture of me with Larry Holmes doing the whole fist pump thing from my youth, but fuk putting it on here.
> 
> ...


Sir your want to hate on or break people down allow me to invite you to CAMEL DOG! The premere mma forum for people made by and for you.

People get inspired by lots of silly things that you can endlessly hate on from family members, to religion to love,

and if you want to hate and laugh at people for things like that fine, 

but also fine if someone wants to so spirtually and mentally destroy you in turn. 

It's just the right thing to do ^^.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Magog said:


> Sir your want to hate on or break people down allow me to invite you to CAMEL DOG! The premere mma forum for people made by and for you.
> 
> People get inspired by lots of silly things that you can endlessly hate on from family members, to religion to love,
> 
> ...


Im not directing this at anyone in particular, dont invite people to that shit hole :laugh:


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Im not directing this at anyone in particular, dont invite people to that shit hole :laugh:


Oh it is a shit hole LOL. And not addresing it to anyone in paticular basically means your fishing (baiting, what ever you wanna call it).

It would be the same as saying "zuffa zombie" and than going "well I didn't mean anyone spefically."

your trying to pick a fight. And I'm fine with that, but their better places to do it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Magog said:


> Oh it is a shit hole LOL. And not addresing it to anyone in paticular basically means your fishing (baiting, what ever you wanna call it).
> 
> It would be the same as saying "zuffa zombie" and than going "well I didn't mean anyone spefically."
> 
> your trying to pick a fight. And I'm fine with that, but their better places to do it.


Im just putting across how i view some practices of fans, Jon Jones said the same about signing shit, i was just adding my thoughts to that. I dont pick "fights" on the internet, but i always welcome a healthy debate on just about anything.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: ok
> 
> They way you look at the dudes who do the fist is the way i look at them all. I have a photo of me standing next to Larry Holmes...did the fisting thing and all that, i was a dumb kid. I have a picture of me with Larry Holmes doing the whole fist pump thing from my youth, but fuk putting it on here.
> 
> ...


Do you realize how pathetically sad you come off??? Not to mention insecure. You really should stop spending so much time judging others on such silly things as them wanting to take pictures with famous people they watch fight. Especially with facebook it has become convenient to have photo keepsakes of life moments you like.

I wouldnt mind having a photo with Fedor and even having him sign it or something. One day when i have kids i can show them pictures and tell them stories to go with it. And photos have become basically souvenirs to some. So are people who buy souvenirs pathetic??


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: ok
> 
> They way you look at the dudes who do the fist is the way i look at them all. I have a photo of me standing next to Larry Holmes...did the fisting thing and all that, i was a dumb kid. I have a picture of me with Larry Holmes doing the whole fist pump thing from my youth, but fuk putting it on here.
> 
> ...


You keep saying "as a kid i used to" but tbh your words make you sound like a kid.

No you're not this badass non-pathetic made up pathetic whose only flaw is he's gonna take 5 years to become the next anderson silva instead of 3 lol. You're pathetic because you spend your spare time giggling and raging on the internet like a teenage girl over what your favorite celebs said today, just like the rest of us. The fact that those celebs punch people doesn't make it any less pathetic.

What makes you a bit more pathetic imo are your teenage angst and dumb idea that hating random people you don't know is somehow going to motivate you and make you a better backyard ufc fighter lol.

I dont hate people who make fists i think they're a bit dumb but whatever floats their boat. I don't yell their name and slap myself to make me angry while hitting the bag, or whatever it is you do.

A lot of those people could be far more driven and successful than myself or you, drive has nothing to do with it. I've seen millionaires, doctors etc. do the same, they just enjoy mma as a sport and hobby and are very driven in their chosen careers.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Im just putting across how i view some practices of fans, Jon Jones said the same about signing shit, i was just adding my thoughts to that. I dont pick "fights" on the internet, but i always welcome a healthy debate on just about anything.


Are we having a health debate? I'll admit it, I pretty easily get carried away with something. some one says something snarky, and I latch on to the hook 9 times out of 10.

Back in the day Mick Foley came to my college (i was still watching wrestling, Yes I know we suck).

and Mick use to say he wanted to be the role model for the uber nerd.

At no charge at all he signed a auto free of charge, for 6 bucks we got to here him do a little presentation for about an hour and I really had a good time meeting someone who entertained me for a long time.

Does that make me a total loser? If it does, being a winner is over rated. I likely have missed the point, but I don't see the harm in wanting someones auto graph.

I'd be happy to have Dana White's auto graph. ^^. If nothing else just have a holy symbol that can repel pride fans.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Do you realize how pathetically sad you come off??? Not to mention insecure.


It was kind of where i was going with that post, im no better...my life is pretty pathetic, i try to change it...shits hard. 



SideWays222 said:


> So are people who buy souvenirs pathetic??


Yes....




Liddellianenko said:


> You keep saying "as a kid i used to" but tbh your words make you sound like a kid.
> 
> No you're not this badass non-pathetic made up pathetic whose only flaw is he's gonna take 5 years to become the next anderson silva instead of 3 lol. You're pathetic because you spend your spare time giggling and raging on the internet like a teenage girl over what your favorite celebs said today, just like the rest of us. The fact that those celebs punch people doesn't make it any less pathetic.
> 
> ...


You make a lot of assumptions.

Anyway, people take motivations from everywhere what ever works is the correct way. Ill take a picture next to somebody i know, to collect the memory but im not gonna go up to someone i have a fan crush on and bother them for a picture....its lame, its sad...kind of desperate for a dude in there 30's to be looking up to someone in such a way, respect sure...not this nuthugging shite. 



Magog said:


> Are we having a health debate? I'll admit it, I pretty easily get carried away with something. some one says something snarky, and I latch on to the hook 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Back in the day Mick Foley came to my college (i was still watching wrestling, Yes I know we suck).
> 
> ...



Meeting the guy is cool, dont see much in having him write his name on something for you. Presentations and engaging with his fans is great, letting them know the man behind the show...thats cool.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

make him?

Sir, Washed up pro wrestlers like Virgil charge 20 dollars for an Auto graph. (no I didn't pay LOL).

And he's a total nobody. If you looked up nobody his face would be next to it in the dictionary.

On a philsphical level in the greater scheme of things does the practice of getting someones sig really matter? 

Sure I suppose not. It's a time honored tradition that spends several culutures. And it comes off as very shitty to laugh at it.

Again I'm fine with someone acting like an asshole, but just be aware. Your going to upset people. I have these talks all over the web when someone wants to do something shitty in a non shitty way.

can't be done. can't be sugar coats. it is what it is.

"how do i tell someone their fat and ugly with out being a jerk?" you can't. I'm not telling you, you can't tell them their fat or ugly. I'm not even condemning you for wanting to be an asshole. It's not only your God given right to be one, hell it's practically your duty.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Make him?

In the greater scheme of things it means nothing, but the little things do bother me now and then - I didnt expect it to get such a reaction :laugh:

"does the practice of getting someones sig really matter?"

Does the practice of bitching about it really matter?


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Make him?
> 
> In the greater scheme of things it means nothing, but the little things do bother me now and then - I didnt expect it to get such a reaction :laugh:
> 
> ...


1
it's a forum this is the grand big top of shit that doesn't matter LOL. there's never been a bigger waste of time than a forum. Waste of time are fun if not familiar how ever so here we are. Is there a point to eating choclate? watching sports? Playing video games?
2
If you weren't expecting it i'm clearly doing a good job


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Moral of the thread,

Being fake is okay. As long as you're doing it for money, attention, and undeserved title shots. But the moment you start being fake in order seem geniunely likable, even though you're a dominant champion, I will hate every thing that comes out of your mouth and you should LOSE YOUR BELT.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> Moral of the thread,
> 
> Being fake is okay. As long as you're doing it for money, attention, and undeserved title shots. But the moment you start being fake in order seem geniunely likable, even though you're a dominant champion, I will hate every thing that comes out of your mouth and you should LOSE YOUR BELT.


I didn't get that at all... :confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dlxrevolution said:


> Moral of the thread,
> 
> Being fake is okay. As long as you're doing it for money, attention, and undeserved title shots. But the moment you start being fake in order seem geniunely likable, even though you're a dominant champion, I will hate every thing that comes out of your mouth and you should LOSE YOUR BELT.


Moral of the story is.

If you come off as a nice guy then you are going to be liked. Whether you play a bad guy to put more money in your pocket AND your opponents (Dont kid yourself Chael Sonnen put millions of dollars in Andersons pocket with his act) or not. Or some people will not like you.

If you are a douche-bag but pretend to be nice so your liked but since you are a douche-bag your douchiness always seems to find a way to come out in the open. You are going to be treated as a fake douche-bag.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Moral of the story is.
> 
> If you come off as a nice guy then you are going to be liked. Whether you play a bad guy to put more money in your pocket AND your opponents (Dont kid yourself Chael Sonnen put millions of dollars in Andersons pocket with his act) or not. Or some people will not like you.
> 
> If you are a douche-bag but pretend to be nice so your liked but since you are a douche-bag your douchiness always seems to find a way to come out in the open. You are going to be treated as a fake douche-bag.


I think I am warming up: Both are douches but Sonnen Douche better than Jones Douche for he(Sonnen) is after something specific as money and title shots and he chose to wear the bad guy hat while Jones is pretending he is a nice guy and failing miserably. Close enough?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think I am warming up: Both are douches but Sonnen Douche better than Jones Douche for he(Sonnen) is after something specific as money and title shots and he chose to wear the bad guy hat while Jones is pretending he is a nice guy and failing miserably. Close enough?


Yup definitely close enough.


And Jones has just done and said soo many things that just make me facepalm.

I still love to watch him fight and all that. But i just find someone who does not want to sign a fans belt because of his own insecurities extremely hard to like.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

Jones has kinda become the same problem BJ penn was back in his glory day as the light weight ufc champion.

you knew he was a total douche, and he was just gonna keep on winning.

Where is chael like a nick diaz would be a total douche and would eventaully lose. If you dis like Jones the pay off of watching him lose, isn't coming any time soon. it's sure as hell not coming against Chael.


----------



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

Chael only being nice because he doesnt want Jones to talk about this TRT use.He really hates when people talk about that.


----------

